
Toronto tech workers now make an average of $100K per year - dgudkov
https://www.blogto.com/tech/2019/07/toronto-tech-workers-now-make-average-100k/
======
ksaj
Of course, property and rent is through the roof (and let's not get into
vehicle parking, insurance, etc). If $100K salaries weren't "average" then
nobody would stay here. I rent in the near burbs, and $2200/month is
considered typical even this far from the core.

Of course there are cheaper neighbourhoods, but you can already guess what
that entails in Toronto.

